# Dog show flow chart



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Since conformation showing is new for me, I am trying to sort out of what goes on in the ring. I am visual learner, so decided to draw a simple flow diagram. Maybe somebody will find it helpful too. Any comments are very welcome.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

nothing shows on my screen?


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

How about now?


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

To me your chart looks kind of complicated... too many lines/arrows.

I think this chart that I found explains it clearer...










Best of Breed goes on to compete against all the other BoB's in his/her group and the group winner (Best of Group) goes on to compete against all the other group winners for Best in Show.


----------



## GoldenGirl5 (Oct 5, 2010)

I found it very helpful. Thank you!


----------

